# UberSELECT and UberPLUS Vehicles



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Los Angeles UberX









Los Angeles UberPLUS









Los Angeles UberBLACK









I took a ride in an UberPLUS recently and noticed it's over twice the cost of UberX. This driver was actually a licensed UberBLACK driver that also takes UberPLUS requests. PLUS of course doesn't pay as much as BLACK. In India they have UberGO a smaller than UberX option. Surprised that hasn't rolled out in the US yet. Maybe it's an issue of having enough room on the riders screen to fit all the options.

My UberPLUS driver told me he drives 20-30 hours a week for a limo company. He gets 40% of the fare - after Ubers commission of course. And he pays gas. Everything else is covered by the limo company. I think this is a pretty standard offer. He had been doing it for over a year and seemed happy with it as a part-time job while he goes to IT school.

So I became curious what cars qualify for UberPLUS. Of course I couldn't find a list of approved UberPLUS vehicles in LA, but I found this one for SD:










With the right one of these vehicles it sounds like UberPLUS might be a decent option. If you were to drive often enough it would be worth it to get a permit and do BLACK as well. Of course buying a car for Uber is dangerous. The approved vehicles list has been known to change regularly and without much notice:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-select-approved-vehicle-list-changed-one-month-in.11359/


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a 2013 Passat diesel fully loaded, low mileage, etc. I wonder if I can get switched to plus even though it isn't listed.


----------



## UberSCOOBY (Feb 24, 2015)

Good luck. My buddy has a new Lexus CT200h. It's basica the Lexus version of a prius. It's the only Lexus that Uber doesn't put under plus. Argue with them that your Passat is just like the CC just not the "country club" version. They might work with you. After all a CC just a glorified Passat.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of the Select and Plus vehicle lists. If I were in charge I'd rearrange things a bit. Select and Plus seem to mostly be about looking half-assed flashy. I'm not interested in that. It's just a ride. Most of the time I'd rather be comfortable. Pay extra and an Audi A4 might show up. At a mere 6' tall I hit my head on the roof in the back seat of those and an A4 isn't really expensive. Just compare it to a family hauler like an Odyssey or Sienna. I'd take a Prius over an A4 most of the time. I think 4 service classes for cars would be better than what we have. UberCheap (whatever as long as it has 4+ doors), Uber15 (pax think they're cool for 15 minutes because they're riding in a lux brand car... suckers), UberComfy (my 6'4" fat friend actually fits in the back seat), and UberUber which must meet the requirements for both UberComfy and Uber15. Naturally I'd have the marketing department come up with better names.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Uber needs to hire a car guy


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

The CC is accepted in Atlanta for uber black. I have the 2015 exec edition and it is awesome on gas. 32 MPG total.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> The CC is accepted in Atlanta for uber black. I have the 2015 exec edition and it is awesome on gas. 32 MPG total.


That's interesting....and to think they gave me hell last year about my 2014 Chrysler 300. Guess they figured no one was going to buy a $93K Mercedes S Class for $15 minimum fares.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I think uber wants to eliminate the town cars and chryslers and go unconventional with the black car selection.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I support the 300s after driving and riding in the back of one. Those things are comfy, and I think they beat my E-class pretty easily when it comes to delivering a smooth ride on big city crater paths. I've got airmatic so I can put the suspension in comfort mode but the smallest wheels and fattest tires I can fit on it are 17s with 245/45R17 rubber. That's just not quite enough cushion for city potholes and the manhole covers 2" below the level of the road surface. Standard tires on a V6 300C are 225/60R18, so they have a lot more padding. I also think they look good.


----------

